# "New Posts"



## Zereh (Nov 4, 2004)

I am blind! NM


----------



## Zereh (Nov 4, 2004)

In both eyes! omg ....

 :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## WayneT (Nov 27, 2004)

Because Zareh can't see my reply, maybe, *Elf*, could you put in a word for sound in the posts!


----------

